# NFC als Türöffner (Transponderersatz)



## Johannes7146 (8. September 2011)

*NFC als Türöffner (Transponderersatz RFID)*

Hallo zusammen,

besitze ein Handy mit NFC Technik.
Ich habe 2 Transponder an meinem Schlüsselbund, einen für die Firma und einen weiteren etwas anderes. Genutzt werden beide um in Gebäude zu gelangen.
Wäre es möglich, mein Handy als Türöffner zu nutzen?
Was wäre dafür notwendig?
Irgendwie müsste ich die Informationen die sonst der Transponder aussendet auf das Handy übertragen.

Falls jemand genaue Infos hatt, ich würd mich freuen.
Viele Grüße..


----------



## hela (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe kein Gerät mit NFC und spreche jetzt mal wie der Blinde von der Farbe:

Wenn deine Transponder benutzt werden um in Gebäude zu gelangen, sind sie offensichtlich zur Personenidentifizierung in einem RFID-System. Für RFID gibt es aber keinen einheitlichen Standard, die technischen Möglichkeiten sind auch unheimlich weit gefächert.

So wie ich NFC verstanden habe, ist das ein Standard zum Datenaustausch, der auf sehr kurzer Distanz (10cm?) funktioniert und über den u.a. Bezahldienste realisiert werden können. Nach meinem Verständnis müsste ein Zugangskontrollsystem dir eine NFC-Anwendung anbieten, die du dann auf dein Mobiltelefon runterladen kannst. Ein Auslesen eines Transponders ist dagegen auch nur möglich, wenn man die Funktionsweise bzw. den Standard kennt, nach dem der Transponder arbeitet.

Das sind meine bescheidenen Kenntnisse dazu, die nicht unbedingt richtig sein müssen. Allerdings bin ich an diesem Thema auch stark interessiert und würde mich diebisch freuen, wenn jemand weiterführende Informationen beitragen könnte.


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. September 2011)

Mhh ich war der Annahme, das NFC eine erweiterung von RFID ist. Da NFC nciht nur passiv sondern auch activ arbeitet bzw arbeiten kann.



> NFC basiert auf der RFID-Technik, die schon in weitaus größerem Umfang eingesetzt wird und auch ein höheres Maß an Bekanntheit erlangt hat, wohl nicht zuletzt aufgrund von Bedenken um Datenschutz und Privatsphäre, die sich mit ihr verbinden. Wichtigster Unterschied neben der geringeren Reichweite des NFC-Funks ist, dass dieser auch auf zwei aktive Kommunikationsteilnehmer, also Peer-to-Peer-Verbindungen ausgelegt ist, während ein RFID-Chip meist nur passiver Gegenpart des aktiven Lesegeräts ist. Wegen der technischen Verwandtschaft wird die in Handys eingesetzte NFC-Technik zuweilen dennoch unter dem Etikett RFID behandelt


Quelle: http://www.teltarif.de/h/nfc.html


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. September 2011)

NFC nutzt die Frequenz 13,56 MHz.
Diese wird auch von RFID abgedeckt.
Technisch sollte es also irgendwie Möglich sein.


----------



## hela (8. September 2011)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> NFC nutzt die Frequenz 13,56 MHz.
> Diese wird auch von RFID abgedeckt...


Ja klar, aber mit RFID sind eben auch noch ganz andere Sachen möglich und du weißt jetzt offensichtlich auch nicht nach welchem Standard (und ob überhaupt) die Transponder arbeiten - vermutlich nicht nach dem NFC-Standard.

Die Trägerfrequenz ist ja nur ein Parameter von vielen, der stimmen muss.


----------



## seilentz (4. Februar 2012)

Das klingt verdammt interessant. Bin gespannt, wie sich diese nfc tags ( http://nfchandy.org/nfc-tags/ ) durchsetzen werden


----------

